# Swarovski Crystal Bluetooth Headset



## Karren (Feb 11, 2009)

Breeze Black BluetoothÂ® Headset

This Bluetooth 2.0 headset is a beautiful pendant at the same time. Enjoy a unique combination of technology and jewellery. Its high gloss black body is set with crystals in the Pointiage technique. It is comptabile with all bluetooth-enabled cell phones, and offers up to 5 hours of talking time, 100 hours of standby time and an operating range of up to 10 metres.... for only $260!!!

Source - http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/9...9&amp;SID=47061852


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 11, 2009)

That is pretty cute! I wouldn't pay for it though. haha


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it's ugly. It kind of reminds me of an ear gauge.


----------



## viaddress (Nov 10, 2009)

it is looking very beautiful in the browser picture but what it would...........


----------

